# how to down size my screen image



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

When I visit my Kodak Gallery, I can't reach all the options I need to do what I want to do.

How do I make the image smaller so the whole thing will fit into the size of my monitor?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Two ways I know of. One is to change the text size to a smaller size. To do this in firefox and I think IE you can hold the control key and tap the "-" (minus sign). This doesn't always work. If it doesn't go the the next thing.

The second way I know of is to change the resolution of your screen. I keep mine low to make things bigger for my old eyes to read but some sites won't fit. For windows right click on an open area of your desktop the click on personalize then display settings. Then slide the slider toward the higher side. 

If neither of those work I'm stumped.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

I believe she was wanting to know how to scale down digital photos, am I correct tallpines? If so, then you've got a number of options depending on your OS. report back with OS version (ie, windows XP, windows vista, windows 7, etc) and if my assumption is correct.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Is Kodak Gallery some online storage service, or a local program on your computer?

If it's local, ditch Kodak, locate the photo files on your computer, then dl and install XNView. It's a free program, and it does stuff most of the paid programs will do. It's easy to resize in XNView. There are dozens of ways to manipulate the photos, under "Image" in the top.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It was a resolution issue.

Thanks for giving me that reminder.


----------

